# 2004 Outback 28Rss



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

2004 Outback 28RSS for sale. Well kept, includes Equilizer stabilization hitch, some kitchen items, power and water cables. Recently replaced the a/c unit and refrigerator. This model has a rear slide out quenn bed and a front bunkhouse with two bunks (4 beds). Also has a side slide out couch, stereo system and outdoor stove. Asking $10,450.


----------

